# Support for SA in Ireland



## Shunned (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi there

I wonder are there many members of SAS based in Ireland, and can offer any advice on diagnosis, treatment, or support?

I managed to get psychiatric help last year but she would not entertain the idea that I have an anxiety disorder, or rather, she insisted that any disorder was caused by abuse as a child. I don't accept that, and even wonder if it's because of my personality that I was abused. 

I also wonder if I don't just have a lousy personality. Is it not just possible that I am a crushing bore who says stupid things in company. But if that were true then surely I'd be okay with that and not constantly running analysis on every word I say and people's reaction to me. 

Really lonely, confused and unhappy, and sick of wasting my life with this self-obsession!

I'd really love to talk to someone about this.......
Thank you
Shunned


----------



## emmo7 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Shunned,

How are you now, feeling any better. I just joined, I'm Irish. Seems that any sort of progress with Social Anxiety in this county is glacial!

Emmett


----------

